
The Solemn Joy of Lent - pan_cogito
http://churchlife.nd.edu/2019/03/06/the-solemn-joy-of-lent/
======
hprotagonist
_The real power of Lent is in the discipline we can impose on ourselves, if we
choose to. Here is the deep secret of Lent, of faith, of religious observance:
it is up to us. We choose to do it, we choose to make ourselves open to the
changes it offers; or we don 't. God is not in the fast, God is not in the
praying, God is not in the ritual, anymore than God was in the whirlwind or
the earthquake or the fire that passed by Elijah. But God is present
nonetheless (call it "supernatural" if you must)._

[http://rmadisonj.blogspot.com/2019/03/meditation-for-ash-
wed...](http://rmadisonj.blogspot.com/2019/03/meditation-for-ash-
wednesday-2019.html)

------
teilo
I am a Lutheran who observes Lent, but why is this here?

